# Open Or Closed Top?



## superbite (Mar 9, 2009)

If i plan to plant my 75g tank would an open or closed top be better?
im worried my fish might jump out


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

open top=better for the light spectrums........Downside a P can jump......


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

Not only would I worry about a fish escaping but water will evaporate so fast out of your tank. Closed glass tops work well with keeping the temp consistant, it helps minimize water loss and it keeps those precious fish safe


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Closed= less evaporation, traps in more heat and sound, and nothing can fall/get it. (like a cat)

Oddly enough both mine are open..


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Yeah I dont have to worry much on evap.......Good stuff K-I keep my stands insulated which in return keeps better stable temps throughout tank....


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Closed all the way. Fish jump, evaporation is a pain and if you get glass lids (which I'm personally in love with) its all the same anyway. Glass tops for a 75 shouldn't be more then 50-60 for the set. Unless your planning on doing some plants that stick out of the top of the tank, I would definitely get lids and keep them closed


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Closed top to be safe


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Yeap, closed all the way...


----------



## superbite (Mar 9, 2009)

just picked up flip open glass lids for $25


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

superbite said:


> just picked up flip open glass lids for $25


Way to go


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

i have a hybrid setup... i have glass under my lights to prvent any water from getting them

and like a few inches in the front and back for more airflow and easy maintenance


----------



## ibcd (Jan 8, 2011)

Good find on the lids. I havnt lost any ps from jumping out but I have cichlids. I now have lids on all my tanks.


----------

